# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Next Mr. Oylmpia ?

## Russ616

Who do you think will be the next Mr. Oylmpia. And Why? ( after Coleman Retires )

Be real, and don't pick your favorite.

----------


## Russ616

> Who do you think will be the next Mr. Oylmpia. And Why?
> 
> Be real, and don't pick your favorite.



To answer my own question, I believe Dexter Jackson has what it takes to be the Mr. Olympia. He has great symetry and is completely shredded. I am a huge fan, but it's been over 20 years since a tight smaller competitor has claimed that title. Samir Bannout did it in 1983 @ 5'8" 210lbs.

----------


## Pheedno

Ronnie is competing again so he'll win it again. 

Cutler will take it after Ronnie bows out

----------


## Russ616

> Ronnie is competing again so he'll win it again. 
> 
> Cutler will take it after Ronnie bows out


I agree with anyone who says Ronnie will take again. He looked top notch in Vegas, But what my real question was. 

Who will take it after Coleman retires. That gives the other guys about 2 years.

----------


## gcode610

> Who do you think will be the next Mr. Oylmpia. And Why? ( after Coleman Retires )
> 
> Be real, and don't pick your favorite.



Coleman looks good enough to take it until he retires. But after retirement, you have to give it to Cutler or Jackson. Both pretty young, and look great. I would have said Cormier but the problem with him is, he'll probably retire around the same time Coleman does. And so will Levrone. Those guys aren't young anymore. I would say if Jackson continues to make great gains in two years he will edge Cutler for the crown. Nowadays Cutler seems to be doing too many shows. He should focus on the 3 big dog shows of the year. 

Good post...

----------


## retired

You might add the qualifier, "from the current group of competitors" to your question. Some of these monsters seem to be coming out of nowhere.

I think that it is fairly open at this point. One of the current top-five will have to make a quantum leap similar to the one that Ronnie Coleman made between the 1997 Olympia and the 1998 Night of Champions (where he beat Kevin Levrone). 

Cutler would seem to be an early favorite, but that does not mean very much. Everyone thought that Flex Wheeler or Nasser or Levrone would pick up a Sandow, and it never happened.

----------


## Ju-tang

Victor Martinez

----------


## saboudian

I think its gonna be a couple more sandows for Ronnie before its all said and done. In those couple of years, alot could change. When you look at the past, smaller guys like dexter jackson don't do well. Shawn Ray shoulda had a couple, along with Levrone, Wheeler, and Labrada. I don't think the next Mr. Olympia can be less than 270 to be dominant, Dexter Jackson just doesn't have the size, neither does martinez.

As far as Cutler goes, I personally think he should dump Aceto, but thats just my opinion. He'll be top 3 in any show he enters for the rest of his career, but I don't think he can be Mr Olympia, he's got alot but just not enough for the top spot.

My pick, and this is going real far out on a limb because so much can change in the next couple years, is Dennis James. I think he will have the size he needs in a couple years to dominate any of the big boys. And now that he joined forces with Chad, he has already lost 2 inches off his waist so he should be able to be competitive with the jacksons and martinez' if it keeps improving.

----------


## bigol'legs

> I think its gonna be a couple more sandows for Ronnie before its all said and done. In those couple of years, alot could change. When you look at the past, smaller guys like dexter jackson don't do well. Shawn Ray shoulda had a couple, along with Levrone, Wheeler, and Labrada. I don't think the next Mr. Olympia can be less than 270 to be dominant, Dexter Jackson just doesn't have the size, neither does martinez.
> 
> As far as Cutler goes, I personally think he should dump Aceto, but thats just my opinion. He'll be top 3 in any show he enters for the rest of his career, but I don't think he can be Mr Olympia, he's got alot but just not enough for the top spot.
> 
> My pick, and this is going real far out on a limb because so much can change in the next couple years, is Dennis James. I think he will have the size he needs in a couple years to dominate any of the big boys. And now that he joined forces with Chad, he has already lost 2 inches off his waist so he should be able to be competitive with the jacksons and martinez' if it keeps improving.


I was just going to put in Dennis James.. this guy is amazing and is young (I think around 34). He has made HUGE improvements and is looking better every year.

----------


## retired

When everyone else figures out what Chad did with Coleman to get him in shape at 287lbs, then we will see some freaky sh!t.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## calidude

Cutler

----------


## jonnie5_5

I have to say Victor too, he has one of the best physiques in the IFBB and in two years he is going to be freaky good.

----------


## FCECC2

dennis james

----------


## Russ616

[QUOTE=saboudian]I think its gonna be a couple more sandows for Ronnie before its all said and done. In those couple of years, alot could change. When you look at the past, smaller guys like dexter jackson don't do well. Shawn Ray shoulda had a couple, along with Levrone, Wheeler, and Labrada. I don't think the next Mr. Olympia can be less than 270 to be dominant, Dexter Jackson just doesn't have the size, neither does martinez.


I have to disagree with you. Matinez is really a force up and coming. If you look at pictures of him two years ago he looks like another guy. Alot of his muscles were flat and he just wasn't heavy enough. He has gained so much in the last year or so and he is smart. He doesn't over compete and is looking to get his weight up to 255 for the Arnold. Thats the same as Dennis James. Victor Martinez is a body building who could make a jump from 9th to 1st. If he continues to make huge gains, he'll go far. He has great genetics and good symetry.

----------


## hoss827

Cutler. Then me soon enough...I'll be Mr. Olympia when I am 28 years old, which is in 12 years...Ah, I can hear it now. "Here is your new Mr. Olympia 2025!!!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## saboudian

[/QUOTE] I have to disagree with you. Matinez is really a force up and coming. If you look at pictures of him two years ago he looks like another guy. Alot of his muscles were flat and he just wasn't heavy enough. He has gained so much in the last year or so and he is smart. He doesn't over compete and is looking to get his weight up to 255 for the Arnold. Thats the same as Dennis James. Victor Martinez is a body building who could make a jump from 9th to 1st. If he continues to make huge gains, he'll go far. He has great genetics and good symetry.[/QUOTE] .

Sorry, if Ray,Levrone,Labrada, and wheeler couldn't win, neither will martinez. Not saying he can't do well cuz he is, he just can't win. Dennis is mountains bigger than martinez.

----------


## Russ616

Sorry, if Ray,Levrone,Labrada, and wheeler couldn't win, neither will martinez. Not saying he can't do well cuz he is, he just can't win. Dennis is mountains bigger than martinez.[/QUOTE]

What you are saying just doesn't make any sense. You are saying that since Levrone, Labrada, and Wheeler couldn't win the oylmpia Victor can't either. Then what makes you say Dennis James could. Dennis James is going on 35. And Victor is only 30. I am simply saying that , like Ronnie, Victor could make the jump from 8 or 9th to 1st. I personal believe that if Dexter Jackson continues to grow and make hard gains there is no stopping him. Cutler, James, Martinez, nobody. Dexter my pick in the future but keep in eye on Victor and his possible growth.

----------


## gcode610

Sorry, if Ray,Levrone,Labrada, and wheeler couldn't win, neither will martinez. Not saying he can't do well cuz he is, he just can't win. Dennis is mountains bigger than martinez.[/QUOTE]

I would say that at their current stages Dennis James is a better body builder than Victor Martinez. But I do agree that Victor is young and still a rookie. He has the potential to be something great. I agree that he could go for 9th to 1st. He has made great gains in two years but so has James. James is just older and his competition is much higher. By the time Coleman retires James will be around 37. That doesn't give him much time to be #1. When coleman retires Martinez will be 32. That doesn't even put Martinez in his prime. That's why I would have to say Martinez could go all the way or James

----------


## bigol'legs

> Sorry, if Ray,Levrone,Labrada, and wheeler couldn't win, neither will martinez. Not saying he can't do well cuz he is, he just can't win. Dennis is mountains bigger than martinez.


What you are saying just doesn't make any sense. You are saying that since Levrone, Labrada, and Wheeler couldn't win the oylmpia Victor can't either. Then what makes you say Dennis James could. Dennis James is going on 35. And Victor is only 30. I am simply saying that , like Ronnie, Victor could make the jump from 8 or 9th to 1st. I personal believe that if Dexter Jackson continues to grow and make hard gains there is no stopping him. Cutler, James, Martinez, nobody. Dexter my pick in the future but keep in eye on Victor and his possible growth.[/QUOTE]

I do not believe that Dexter or Martinez will continue to "grow"

They want to keep the leaner look.. like Shawn Ray.. not have colemans look...
and the judges at the olympia are lookin for monsters.. not lean guys

----------


## saboudian

Well Big Ol gets the picture....

----------


## bigol'legs

ya if the NOC woulda been judged by O judges... victor wouldnt have won.. sorry...

But he did  :LOL:

----------


## the dent depot

> Cutler. Then me soon enough...I'll be Mr. Olympia when I am 28 years old, which is in 12 years...Ah, I can hear it now. "Here is your new Mr. Olympia 2025!!!"


So you're 16 and on gear.........  :EEK!:  

D

----------


## Russ616

( OUOTE ) I do not believe that Dexter or Martinez will continue to "grow"
They want to keep the leaner look.. like Shawn Ray.. not have colemans look...
and the judges at the olympia are lookin for monsters.. not lean guys[/QUOTE]



Victor Martinez doesn't even need to add more size. The guy is around 255 right now and wants to compete in the Arnold around 250. He just needs muscle maturity and time. Don't tell me 250 isn't heavy enough. Victor does not resemble Shawn Ray by any means. Shawn Ray is 5'7 215lbs , Martinez 5'9 250lbs. He is heavier than Levrone and the same "a couple pounds shy" of Chris Cormier's competing weight. They did awesome in their oylmpia showings.

----------


## Mr. Trenton

I think that Martinez and Dexter have a chance in the future, and I also think that someone even younger may have a chance in the future also, Johnnie Jackson. I'd have to say that he has one of the top 5 best chest's in the sports history and his back is super wide and thick. I think he can do some damage in the future.

----------


## the dent depot

I'm stilled pissed that Cormier will probably never get a Sandow.....I just dont see him puffing up to compare with the 300lbers....It's a shame too....he has some of the best genetics and symetrical development.

D

----------


## saboudian

Alright guys, this is the last time I'm gonna say this, after this I'm done with this thread.

Martinez and Jackson cannot win the Olympia ever. If you need to know why, all you have to do is look at the previous guys with similar impressive physiques that never won. They could do well like the guys i mentioned, but they cannot win at the Olympia.

I said earlier that the next Mr. O cannot be below 270, but I honestly think that the next Mr. O is realistically gonna have to be at least 280-285 and be between 5'7 and 6'. Like Bigol said, even if they could get to that weight, they don't want to.

Dent-Its a shame about Cormier, he has the best genetics in the sport right now with the worst work ethic.

----------


## Russ616

Martinez and Jackson cannot win the Olympia ever. If you need to know why, all you have to do is look at the previous guys with similar impressive physiques that never won. They could do well like the guys i mentioned, but they cannot win at the Olympia. I said earlier that the next Mr. O cannot be below 270, but I honestly think that the next Mr. O is realistically gonna have to be at least 280-285 and be between 5'7 and 6'. Like Bigol said, even if they could get to that weight, they don't want to.


Listen,
Please name on person that has been 5 7' and 285. I just need to know. Please...
And the only reason the other guys never won was because of the current competition.

----------


## decadbal

BIGRON will win as long as he competes. after him, i think that Jackson will win one and maybe Ruhl. I dont really see Jay in the picture anywhere, hes to much of a whiner. and his body isnt as good as jacksons for sure. maybe bigger, but def not better. i think chris cormier has been over looked, he is def better than cutler.

----------


## syd

I think Cutler will be next

----------


## Dude-Man

I think flex could take it eventually. He's still fairly young.


But i think Bigol legs will get there... give him 5 years.

----------


## Ju-tang

> I think flex could take it eventually. He's still fairly young.
> 
> 
> But i think Bigol legs will get there... give him 5 years.



Flex is retired.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Victor Martinez in 3 years.

----------


## Dude-Man

> Flex is retired.  
> Victor Martinez in 3 years.


news to me. i don't pay attention to the BB scene, i just always liked him.

----------


## bigol'legs

> I think flex could take it eventually. He's still fairly young.
> 
> 
> But i think Bigol legs will get there... give him 5 years.


well atleast I know I got my fan club started....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vice

I'd like to see Victor Martinez win it.

----------


## Catamount

When Victor turned pro I said he would be an Olympia someday.....and I believe next year could be the year he does it.

----------


## saboudian

> Listen,
> Please name on person that has been 5 7'-6'and 285. I just need to know. Please...
> And the only reason the other guys never won was because of the current competition.


Ronnie.


To those who think Dexter is better than Jay, just look at Jay's conditioning in 2001.

----------


## Russ616

[QUOTE=saboudian]Ronnie.


Are you crazy. Ronnie is 5' 11" . Thats not even close to 5'6" or 5'7". Listen, I don't know anyone who could carry 285lbs at 5' 6". Maybe in the off season but when they jump on stage I don't think there will EVER be a 5'6" 285lb human. Unless he is fat. Be real.

around 5'6" is Dexter Jackson 225lbs, Shawn Ray around 215lbs, Lee Priest 5'4" tight 200lbs. I don't think any of these guys could hold another "SOLID" 70lbs of muscle.

----------


## bigol'legs

[QUOTE=Russ616]


> Ronnie.
> 
> 
> Are you crazy. Ronnie is 5' 11" . Thats not even close to 5'6" or 5'7". Listen, I don't know anyone who could carry 285lbs at 5' 6". Maybe in the off season but when they jump on stage I don't think there will EVER be a 5'6" 285lb human. Unless he is fat. Be real.
> 
> around 5'6" is Dexter Jackson 225lbs, Shawn Ray around 215lbs, Lee Priest 5'4" tight 200lbs. I don't think any of these guys could hold another "SOLID" 70lbs of muscle.



 :Hmmmm: 

dennis james is 5'7" and 272 on stage....

----------


## bigol'legs

:LOL: 

and Arnold himself.. and I quote "there will never be a guy on stage at over 300 lbs.."

Gunther... and markus ruhl is trying to push that envelope also.

----------


## saboudian

[QUOTE=Russ616]


> Ronnie.
> 
> 
> Are you crazy. Ronnie is 5' 11" . Thats not even close to 5'6" or 5'7". Listen, I don't know anyone who could carry 285lbs at 5' 6". Maybe in the off season but when they jump on stage I don't think there will EVER be a 5'6" 285lb human. Unless he is fat. Be real.
> 
> around 5'6" is Dexter Jackson 225lbs, Shawn Ray around 215lbs, Lee Priest 5'4" tight 200lbs. I don't think any of these guys could hold another "SOLID" 70lbs of muscle.


I think you just misread what I said, I said between 5'7*-*6'. Once you're under 5'7, like you said, they just can't pack on enough muscle. Once you're over 6', its a losing battle.

----------


## Mr. Death

I think Victor Martinez has what it takes, but being a relative rookie as a pro, it may depend on how long it is before Ronnie retires for him. If Ronnie retires in a couple of years I think Dexter Jackson has the edge. His improvements in the last year have been amazing.

----------


## Russ616

> dennis james is 5'7" and 272 on stage....



Dennis James is 5'8" to start out. NOT 5'7". He doesn't even compete CLOSE to 272lbs. He competes in the mid 250's. At the oylmpia he weighed 253lbs. What are you talking about? Get you **** straight!

----------


## Russ616

> Ronnie.
> 
> 
> To those who think Dexter is better than Jay, just look at Jay's conditioning in 2001.



Why should we look at his conditioning in 2001 it's practically 2004. He may never hit that again. I give mad props to the guy and don't hate on him but Dexter Jackson deserves what's coming to him.

----------


## AlG

I believe that Jay Cutler will reign supreme due to his enormous size. However, if Dexter Jackson can bulk up, he will make a close run. Other guys to lookout for would include Dennis James and Victor Martinez.

----------


## syd

I would have to go with Cutler, but James could do it too.

----------


## Dude-Man

To me it seems that Jackson has the best physique out of any of the pros. He's the only one without that godawful midsection.

----------


## Big_Viking_07

If james improves is quads and back then he will be very hard to bet, but coleman will have to retire before we see anyone win.

----------


## MTLMAN

in 2 years its going to be Markus Rhul turn

----------


## cleverlandshark2001

2025 is in 21 years! NOT 12. Nice one.

----------


## Mikey81

Yea there will be - Markus Ruhl but he's 5'10, he he

----------


## PJK015

gunther was like 305 at the arnold classic

----------


## DELTA9MDA

it will be cutler, like it or not. but then the next dynasty could be FEDEROV. keep watching.

----------


## decadbal

"it will be cutler, like it or not. but then the next dynasty could be FEDEROV. keep watching."

DONT WATCH THE SHOWS DRUNK OR ON DOPE..... cutler will never win the O

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> "it will be cutler, like it or not. but then the next dynasty could be FEDEROV. keep watching."
> 
> DONT WATCH THE SHOWS DRUNK OR ON DOPE..... cutler will never win the O



really? well if if coleman is not there(like after he retires), then im guessing the next in line guy will be jay. jay will win atleast one mr o. i dont see him running a string like tha past mr o's, but time will tell. if i watch the o high or not, it doesnt change who the winner will be.

----------


## BigBull13

Jay Cutler or Dexter Jackson

----------


## DELTA9MDA

well.... arugueing aside, it looks likw we have it narrowed down to cutler or jackson. 
james cant win with the high lats he has. im not knocking james, hes nasty, but not complete.

----------


## omen78

Cutler is next. Cutler is to Coleman as Yates was to Haney.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## PumpingIron

The Blade

----------


## Dirk

> Who do you think will be the next Mr. Oylmpia. And Why? ( after Coleman Retires )
> 
> Be real, and don't pick your favorite.


I would say cutler.

----------


## Superhuman

I don't really like Ronnie's physique because of his HUGE HGH abs. But he will still probably win. When he retires, probably Jay Cutler. Possibly Matt Duval - he just got his IFBB pro card a little wihle ago and he is huge. In two years he could probably have a chance of winning. He's like 5'11 or 6'0 and 315lbs.

----------


## nsa

No way its gonna be cutler, Its def going to be dexter jackson.

----------


## decadbal

cutler has the hype, i hope he isnt, id rather see cormeir, or maybe ruhl, both have better physiques to me..

----------


## BodyMechanic

I Think Ronnie Will Be There Until He Retires. If It Would Be Soon I Would Go With Cutler,then Dennis James.

----------


## nsa

ronnie til he retires, but dexter is next IMO.

----------


## Jack87

We all know it's gonna be Jay...

Size is what they (the judges)

want in a Mr. Olympia...

Samir and other smaller former
champs are a thing of the past

----------


## nsa

Its not gonna be jay, If they judged on size they would go with gunter before jay...

----------


## Jack87

Jay has more of the complete package... 
Unless he really screws up it's his to lose...




> Its not gonna be jay, If they judged on size they would go with gunter before jay...

----------


## Dude-Man

Cutler is only popular at this point because he's white and american. He's a white, american, has been/never was.

----------


## Jack87

Chris you almost always have really good points of view, but
can you look at Jay in top shape and honestly think that?

I've followed Pro's since the mid 80's and his physique in top
shape is one of the best I've ever seen bar none... Being white
has nothing to do with it at all... Anyone that thinks that is crazy...

I guess if Mike Francois had never gotten sick and won the 
Mr. Olympia then the story about him would have been the same? 

Come on all that white/black crap is just political B.S.

Jay is a deserving future Mr. Olympia if he can come in top shape...




> Cutler is only popular at this point because he's white and american. He's a white, american, has been/never was.

----------


## PJAY71

That white crap is BS. "Blacks" / "people of color" have always placed in the top ranks even in early bodybuilding. Let's not forget the Haney era okay... and Labrada was right up there for a number of years and he's Cuban. When Yates was next, it was because he was off-the-hook! Nobody could deny that. The majority of top pros are black and place well. I'm not a Cutler fan but if Jay wins it's because of the size issue.

----------


## Sal Paradise

I have been following this thread for a while and it really depends on when Coleman retires. Judging from the recent placings at the shows, there is definitely a trend towards a more streamlined physique. One that has better symetry and not just mass. 
If Coleman were to retire this year it would be a hard call.
If Coleman sticks around for two - three more years, then anyone who can't see the potential of Richard Jones is blind. If he brings up his legs and puts a little more size on his arms, he can do some serious damage.
Granted, it really has to do with the judging trend at the time. 
If they continue to stay with the mass is more attitude, then guys like Dexter and Jones don't have a chance. They would give up too much of the "look" they have now to compete at a much higher bodyweight.

Sal

----------


## JayCutler

Jay cutler

----------


## Jack87

Of course we knew you were gonna say that...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Jay cutler

----------


## nsa

Haha, I think coleman will win until he bows out of the game, and i think dexter jackson will be the next mr. O.

----------


## sepjuice

cutler.

----------


## georgeous_33

If Ronnie retires tommorow jay will take his place and thats not opinion its fact, cos look at the 2003 olimpia jay was ahead by 6 points a prejudging and that usually means game over so you can tell that his the next best thing and then id say definately Dexter Jackson.

----------


## cokdiesl

I think cutler stands to take it he's young and still growing...i just hope he doesnt go so crazzy on his dieting and cardio in the future last time i say him he was reeeeeaaaaalll lean but it looked like he lost alot of muscle

----------


## shreaded

the next mr.o will come out of nowhere just like they all did in the past,no present big name will be the next mr.o.when you will see him you will know .........just like lee haney did or dorian or coleman there will be no second guess .the next mr.o will be something no one could of thought possible just like we all thought of the previous mr.o's .so ladie's and gentlemen when the next mr.o steps on stage we will all stand in awe before him and that persons name is mr. alexandre federov!

----------


## rev911apollyon

I dunno about you guys but those recent pics of Rhul were pretty good, hes gotten hella better in the past years. He could do some def. damage in the future. But as for Mr. O its a toss up, I think it should go to the Blade(this is after Ronnie retires of course), because his body is the best, although Cutler is massive and very good. I dunno its hard to tell. **** Dennis James got real big though (tough to tell). But Ill go ahead and say the Blade

----------


## rev911apollyon

> the next mr.o will come out of nowhere just like they all did in the past,no present big name will be the next mr.o.when you will see him you will know .........just like lee haney did or dorian or coleman there will be no second guess .the next mr.o will be something no one could of thought possible just like we all thought of the previous mr.o's .so ladie's and gentlemen when the next mr.o steps on stage we will all stand in awe before him and that persons name is mr. alexandre federov!


Federov is years away (but could def. get there)

----------


## Kenny007

After Ronnie retires, I predict a showdown between Dexter, Jay, and Federov

----------


## ando

i think cutler is the obvious choice after coleman. what about badell, give him a few years and he'll be in with a chance

----------


## C_Bino

Apparently Flex wants to make a comeback. My vote is with him if he does. I think he deserves a Mr. O title...

----------


## Kärnfysikern

federov must be the most overhyped bodybuilder right now. Hes got the most wierd looking body out there except maby artwood and torn pecs to. I dont think he will ever be even top 5

----------


## ACAZORES

Dorian Yates Will Come Back

----------


## Glutamine77

I'd be careful of Alex Federov!!! Do your research.. this guy is BIG and he's competing for the first time at the olympia this fall he's 6'2 295lbs and 27 years old... those are some scary stats!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

yeah hes big. But not as big as ruhl or artwood. And with a funky structure.

----------


## nickrizz

its going to be dexter

----------


## Kärnfysikern

there is another russian(I think he is russian) that might become good. Not mr o maby but a top pro perhaps. He was in the russian grand prix last time. Placed very good. third or 4th or something like that. Good structure.

----------


## nickrizz

you never know, wasnt ronnie 9th the year before he won?

----------


## CrazyKC

dark horse for a top 5 placing is gonna be Lee Priest

----------


## nickrizz

if priest could keep his conditioning he could be next to dexter

----------


## Bolo6

I WANT LEE PRIEST TO WIN IT!!!!!
but i guess that will never happen  :Frown:  
He is no1 for me anyway!!

----------


## nickrizz

priest is too inconsistent.... they want an olympia that is going to reign for years and is consistant every year

----------


## Prime

> priest is too inconsistent.... they want an olympia that is going to reign for years and is consistant every year


i expect it will be jay, hes blonde, not ugly, he trains hard and has a clean living non confrontational image. Plus he is huge and has already been tipped as ronnies sucessor since 2001. But then maybe Dex will get his shot? Cormier even has a legitimate shot for at least 1 after ronnie retires.

----------


## nickrizz

if cormier is going to stay around for one he might get it because he is a cool guy that everyone likes with a great physique. i think dexter will/should be olympia now and after jay retires

----------


## Kärnfysikern

in the smaller competitions they have begun rewarding more asthetic physiques it seems like so if they go along with that in the mr o I hope dexter will be the one after ronnie. If they go with mass I think dennis james will be the new champ something about his body just looks like he has the potential to pile on alot more meat.

----------


## nickrizz

all depends on when ronnnie retires, cormier isnt getting any younger

----------


## Squatman51

johnnie jackson

----------


## urbanbody

first of all chad did nothing for ronnie he joined him . ronnie had everything in control. second Levrone is 160pds and retired. Cutler has come in second for that past few years so of course he will win, dennis james looks good has to many legal problems he's not gonna be representing the IFBB cause of this legal problems. Victor looks good but is behind about five years. Dexter looks amazing but just cant beat the white , blonde hair and blue eyes.

----------


## chest6

Jay's gonna take it after ronnie

----------


## 19inchpythons

when big ron dies of a heart attack at 42 lee priest will claim the Olympia crown

----------


## MrExtreme

I just like Jay Cutler. He's the shit.

----------


## IronSheff

Cormier- cuts and size combo will take this new Olympia judging standard. He also has unmacthed symmetry.

----------


## Gorgoroth_

I will be shocked if Cormier becomes a Mr. O - he's old, he won't be competeting for much longer. Seems weider and co. like to set up dynasties, I doubt they'll let cormier be a one time Mr.O. Its possible, but unlikely.

----------

